# Heidi Klum verlangt für 'GNTM' 8 Millionen Euro!



## beachkini (3 Juli 2013)

​*Während der Normalbürger hierzulande um seinen Mindestlohn kämpfen muss, verlangt das geschäftstüchtige Supermodel Heidi Klum für die neunte "Germany's Next Topmodel"-Staffel eine Tagesgage von 285 714 Euro.*

Die "Bild" erfuhr, dass Heidi bei 14 Folgen pro Episode zwei Tage arbeitet und das nicht länger als acht Stunden.

Zusammengerechnet würde Klum also 8 Millionen Euro für 28 Tage Arbeit verdienen - dabei betrug das Budget der letzten Staffel 14 Millionen Euro; der Großteil des Geldes wird also auf Heidi ausgegeben.

Drehbeginn soll schon im Oktober sein, da Heidi mit "America's Got Talent" und "Project Runway" in den USA schwer beschäftigt ist. Zum Vergleich: Sylvie van der Vaart, 35, kriegt von RTL für 160 Tage die Hälfte, was auch schon eine mehr als fragwürdige Summe ist. (ok-magazin.de)


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Juli 2013)

Man kann jetzt sagen, die bekommt den Hals nicht voll (wie Promis halt so sind)

Wenn Pro7/Sat1 das mitmacht, sind sie aber auch halt selber schuld, so tolle Quoten bringt das ja auch nicht mehr


----------



## Punisher (3 Juli 2013)

Wenn die Sender ihr das Geld bezahlen wär sie ja blöd wenn sie es für weniger tun würde


----------



## noelle (3 Juli 2013)

Ich gönne es der armen, schönen Frau.


----------



## dlsetz (3 Juli 2013)

Krass, dass sich mit so nem scheiß soviel Geld machen lässt.


----------



## tom009 (3 Juli 2013)

das schlimme daran ist das wir das per einkauf an den kassen bezahlen müssen.


----------



## Nicci72 (3 Juli 2013)

Ach ja, die böse Heidi, will auch noch viel Geld haben und wir müssen es dann bezahlen...knast09

Nein, eben nicht! Der Showbizz regelt sich heute wirklich nach Angebot und Nachfrage! Für eine Sendung mit hohen Einschaltquoten und damit hohen Werbeeinnahmen kann man vom jeweiligen Fernsehsender eben auch 8 Millionen verlangen - eine Sendung mit niedrigen Einschaltquoten fliegt dagegen ganz schnell aus dem Programm. So funktioniert das Medium Fernsehen heute! Leider oder Gott sei Dank. Je nach politischer Überzeugung. Und wer ist für die hohen Einschaltquoten verantwortlich? Ja, natürlich die böse Heidi mit ihrer furchtbaren Geschäftstüchtigkeit... :thx:

Also, liebe Leute, lasst es doch besser bei dem Motto: Die einen saufen Champagner, die anderen Schnaps, das Ergebnis ist dasselbe:kotz:

LG
Nicci


----------



## Chamser81 (3 Juli 2013)

Niemand von uns würde Nein sagen wenn man uns das gleiche Geld bieten würde!

Dies mit dem Thema Mindestlohn für Normalbürger zu vergleichen ist einfach nur lächerlich und typisch deutsche Neidkultur.


----------



## dlsetz (3 Juli 2013)

Ich finde es korrekt, dass Sie soviel Geld bekommt. Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht, warum Leute diese ganzen scheiß Casting Shows anschauen. Die gehen ja so ewig weiter... leider leben zuviele Idioten in Deutschland.
Die sich aufregen, wenn einige Menschen sauviel Geld verdienen aber es dann nichtmal mitbekommen, wenn Sie das was Sie hassen mit ihrem eigenen Geld unterstützen. Just stupid.


----------



## comatron (4 Juli 2013)

Das ist doch scheinbar der Beweis für die große Politikerlüge von der Leistungsgesellschaft : Manche können sich leisten, soviel Geld zu fordern und manche können es sich leisten, das zu bezahlen.


----------



## CelebMale (4 Juli 2013)

dlsetz schrieb:


> Ich finde es korrekt, dass Sie soviel Geld bekommt. Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht, warum Leute diese ganzen scheiß Casting Shows anschauen. Die gehen ja so ewig weiter... leider leben zuviele Idioten in Deutschland.
> Die sich aufregen, wenn einige Menschen sauviel Geld verdienen aber es dann nichtmal mitbekommen, wenn Sie das was Sie hassen mit ihrem eigenen Geld unterstützen. Just stupid.



Wette du bist einer davon

Zur Info ich würde den Scheiß nicht mal anschauen wenn ICH die Millionen bekommen würde.


----------



## BlueLynne (9 Juli 2013)

das ist es nicht wert !


----------



## Phaser (21 Juli 2013)

Nur damit die ganzen Pedos was zum kucken haben im TV


----------



## nylonoo (1 Aug. 2013)

Ich gönne es der armen, schönen Frau.


----------

